# Use of white vinegar for mineral deposits inside bottles



## Diego916 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello everyone, I have filled the bottle pictured below with white vinegar and am letting it sit, cork top removed and covered with saran. 

 My question is this, at what point do I give up and try something different when I no longer observe progress? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigkitty53 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Diego,
              Are you sure those are actually mineral deposits IN the bottle?Vinegar will remove mineral deposits,albeit slower than a stronger acid.If the glass is cloudy/milky, however,that's glass sickness-you aren't getting rid of that without tumbling or a hydrofluoric  acid bath.(which is best left to the pro's!)In that case you might want to check the value of the bottle before getting it professionally cleaned.

 Hope this helps,

 KAT


----------



## Diego916 (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, these are mineral deposits not sick glass. Well, its working, albeit slowly.


----------

